# blisters



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 14, 2009)

i have been lucky enough to get some more free time so i have increased my training hours , but BLISTERS  have struck again ! where do stand on the blisters subject ( forgive the pun please ) cut away loose skin or just pop n leave ? i have done some resreach on this but found  people . doctors n matrial artist have mixed views ! so what do you do ?


----------



## myusername (Feb 14, 2009)

I tend to have a warm bath, pop the blister and squeeze out the yucky stuff. I then leave it for one or two days before scrubbing off the excess skin with a foot file. This way seems to work for me. I find if I remove the loose skin immediately after popping the blister the area is still tender.

I never get blisters from jujutsu as we are on mats but my TKD is trained on a community hall wooden floor so I am forever dealing with blisters!


----------



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks myusername , i do try that but i train one day on one day off , so if i leave the skin for a day or two it normaly tears off when training n ripps healthy skin off as well , but if i remove skin first, then like you said my feet are still tender !  
i also train on wooden floor , i have trained on carpeted floors n plain concrete floors but the blisters seem to come more often on wooden floors , on concrete flooring i had blisters first few times of training then after  while my skin got tougher n the blisters went away !


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Feb 15, 2009)

You might want to try this. Pop it and cut the loose skin away, since its going to rip off the next training session anyway. Coat the area well with mercurochrome ( a red-orange liquid tincture) , let it dry. Only takes a minute or 2. Do this a couple days in a row. If training inbetween cover the area with a band-aid or two and wrap first aid tape over the bandaids and around your foot a couple times to hold them in place for training. After training remove and re-coat with mercurochrome. By about the 5th day or so the skin in the area will start to get hard and shiny and not tender anymore. It also reduces chance for infection.  Your done. As it heals the hard shiny stuff may flake off a little but thats normal.


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Feb 15, 2009)

One more thing, its important to keep it dry and let the air get to it when possible, as in sleeping etc. So don't cover it except for when you may be on your feet a lot or for training. Slip your shoes and socks off when not on your feet and is appropriate and this will speed the process.


----------



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks fuzzy i give that try , and let you know how i get on , is that the same stuff some kick boxers use on their hands to toughen them up ?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2009)

In hiking I get blisters and usually pop and leave 'em and eventually the dead stuff peels away. I've never had a problem with infection. But if hiking for more than two days in a row... then it's pop 'em and leave 'em and cover 'em with moleskin to prevent further chafing. Otherwise it wouldn't be a hike as more of a limp torture. 

Mole skin is great stuff... if used properly.

Ask your doctor


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Feb 16, 2009)

No ginger I believe that is different stuff. You can get mercurochrome AKA tincture of merthiolate at any drug store. It's usually used for minor cuts and abrasions.


----------

